# freeBSD problem



## imtheroot (Mar 24, 2019)

Hello, I use mobaxterm to connect to my VPS with FreeBSD every time I change something in the files a window pops up saying "SSH transfer: Password for root@ip" Is there a way to turn this off? Thanks in advance!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 25, 2019)

FreeBSD 10.4 has been End-of-Life since October 2018 and is not supported any more. Upgrade as soon as possible. 

Also don't login with root directly, there's a reason why this has been turned off by default.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 25, 2019)

When you post a thread here on this forum, please write a descriptive title. "freeBSD problem"[sic], in most cases, is the description of every thread here and you would be wasting the time of everyone who cannot help you.


----------



## D-FENS (Mar 25, 2019)

imtheroot said:


> Hello, I use mobaxterm to connect to my VPS with FreeBSD every time I change something in the files a window pops up saying "SSH transfer: Password for root@ip" Is there a way to turn this off? Thanks in advance!


You could use SSH keys.
First generate a key for the client, using ssh-keygen()
Then add the public key as string on the server in the home directory of the user you login with: ~/.ssh/authorized_key
A server restart is NOT necessary.

For the copying part there is a script that automates it: ssh-copy-id().


----------

